# DogFoodAdvisor?



## ChristmasPoodle2018 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have looked up many foods on DogFoodAdvisor. I find that the reviews are very thorough and eye opening. Critics of this website have pointed out that the owner of DFA is a human dentist so he cannot possibly know anything about what foods are best for dogs. I see that Dr. Sagman also seeks the advice of a veterinarian. 

Do you think that DogFoodAdvisor is a credible source?


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

ChristmasPoodle2018 said:


> Do you think that DogFoodAdvisor is a credible source?


Like most sources, it should be assumed to have a bias, and it's always best to verify the information elsewhere.

I think that DogFoodAdvisor.com, along with general nutrition education and/or the help of a veterinary nutritionist can be a great way to find a good dog food.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with coldbrew.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Right on with Coldbrew! Just one of many tools in the nutritional toolbox ..........a good one, but not the be-all-end all!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It does prevent eye strain trying to read dog food labels When I brought Buck home, his breeder's food wasn't even reviewed:Infinia Turkey and Sweet Potato. His breeder advised keeping him on her choice for a while to eliminate food from any new puppy intestinal issues. Infinia is only available at feed stores, Buck was not a keen eater, so I started switching brands to ones others on PF were using, highly rated by Dogfoodadvisor. I donated a lot of bags to our local shelter, not knowing you could return uneaten bags for a refund. We're back to Infinia, which is finally well rated on the site. The best kibble is the one your puppy will eat.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I wish there was a way to get little samples of kibble. Zoe is not terribly fond of hers but likes what the two adult dogs are fed - and, of course, the two adult dogs just love her food! The way I get Zoe to finish a meal is to let Cruise (the whippet/border cross) hover over her threatening to finish it for her! Wonder what my strategy is going to be later this week at the Amarillo shows since only Zoe is going.

She will eat kibble out of my hand . . .


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Johanna said:


> I wish there was a way to get little samples of kibble .


Most high-end manufacturers actually make sample bags! There's usually about a cup or less of food in them. You can either ask about them at your local store (they are often kept in the back) or you can contact the company directly.


----------

